# Wilshy Kennel in NH?



## jthomas33 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi All - There's a breeder I've been speaking with about potential upcoming litters, but have not found anything on this forum about them. Does anyone here know of Wilshy Kennel in NH? This forum has been super helpful in recommending some breeders (and in helping us cross a few off our list!), so I would feel much better moving forward if I knew of someone who had dealt with Wilshy before. Thanks!


----------

